# New herbicide for wheat



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This sounds pretty good....Huskie now gets grasses in addition to the broadleafs.

Regards, Mike

New Herbicide Whips Weeds in Wheat | Farm Journal Magazine


----------

